#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Hoe een foute beslissing de redding kan zijn.

## samir 1977

Dit verhaal heb ik verzonnen en gaat over Chantal die gedwongen van gezin verhuist. Chantal is 15 jaar heeft lang bruin haar en is mooi slank. Ze heeft een zusje iris en weet dan nog niet dat ze in de winter gedwongen van gezin moet veranderen. Der ouders van Chantal hebben het krap en krijgen een aanbod van hun dochter. Als ze ook haar willen afstaan voor geld. Dan hebben wij een mooi meisje en jullie zijn uit de zorgen. Ook bij Annalies thuis zijn de zorgen. Annalies kreeg het zelfde aanbod. Chantal en Annalies weten van niks. Oke dat ze beide een nieuwe winterjas krijgen en hun haar regelmatig bijgepunt word vinden ze apart. Moeders zal haar dochter einde van de winter naar een winkel brengen en daar komt dochter vast aan een paal op een podium en zal moeder afstand doen van haar dochter.

----------


## samir 1977

er werd vaak in de familie gepraat en op een moment beslist. Chantal de oudste dochter moest verkocht worden om de financile chaos op te lossen. Die avond huilde de moeder. Ze zullen nog maar 1 dochter overhouden. Chantal snapt het gaat een paar weken mee naar de stad. De groene zomerjas van Chantal is speciaal gewassen. Moeders maakt nog een foto voor de winkel van haar dochter en dan gaan ze de zaak in waar ze gekeurd word. Haar moeder dit is het meisje die ik wil afstaan. Hij bekeek Chantal en betaste haar. Ga maar op het podium staan tegen de paal.

----------


## samir 1977

Chantal maakt haar jas los en laat haar broek zakken. Even later heeft ze alle kleren uit en staat ze in bh en slip. Haar voeten zitten wijd vast en de handen boven haar hoofd. Zo meisje eens kijken wat ik voor jouw ga bieden. Het is een nare ervaring als hij Chantal betast. Ze komen een bedrag uit en daar gaat moeders mee akkoord. Ze krijgt geld mee om voor Chantal een nieuwe winterjas te kopen met veel bont en witte sjaal. Tijdens de finale van Seriues voer ik haar weg. Dan is ze van mij zei hij. Akkoord riep der moeder. Ze maakte haar dochter los en die begon zich aan te kleden. Ze kreeg een chipje in haar tong en nek, en linker oorlel. En gekleed liep ze naar buiten. Eind december ben je van hem.

----------


## samir 1977

In de herst gaat ze voor een lichamelijk onderzoek naar de dokter zoals afgesproken. En de laatste maand gaat ze naar de kapper die hun willen niet meer die waar ze normaal heen gingen. Haar moeder kocht een mooie groene leren jack helemaal gevoerd met bont en een witte sjaal. Bij haar verjaardag was ze voor het laatst. Dan begint het feest en bij het eind feest moet ze tussen het publiek staan. Ze de kleren aan die hun wilde en had het haar los. Dan komt er een man en roept tegen Chantal polsen tegen elkaar en meekomen. Ze krijgt geen tijd om afscheid te nemen en loopt mee. Er zitten strakke touwen om haar polsen. Moeders en tante moeten achterblijven. Hun dochter wordt weggevoerd.

----------


## samir 1977

Om haar moeder meer pijn te doen showen ze haar op het podium een ronde. Chantal draagt hand en voetboeien en ze heeft een skibril op en wordt omschreven als een mooie slavin. Dan voeren ze haar weg.

----------


## samir 1977

Een paar dagen komt Annalies haar moeder met een foto van haar dochter. Ik wil van dit meisje af heb u belangstelling. Ik haar graag verkopen. Nou meneer dan zult u met haar zelf moeten komen. Paar dagen later loopt een meisje in een bruin spijkerjack en konijnen kraag naar binnen. Haar moeder schreeuwt het podium op jij en tegen de paal staan. Annalies doet wat haar gevraagd word en moeders bind haar dochters handen vast en voeten. Wat bied je hiervoor. Ze is rijp

----------


## samir 1977

Hij begint eraan en kijkt haar in de mond en controleert het bruine lange haar. Annalies is bang. Ze draagt een rood strak t shirt en een witte 3 kwarts broek en bontlaarzen. Hij betast haar van puntje van der haar tot aan haar tenen en heeft interesse. Hoe oud is ze? 12 antwoord der moeder. Ik heb haar gebaart om te verkopen. Ze komen een prijs overeen en annalies steekt haar tong uit. Ze wordt gechipt en geregistreerd. Blij gaan ze naar huis. Haar dochter heeft geld opgeleverd. Annalies wist van het begin al dat ze verkocht zou worden.

----------


## samir 1977

De tante en moeder van Chantal huilen als ze hun dochter geboeid en geblinddoekt over het podium loopt Annalies wordt als 2de uit het publiek gehaald en afgevoerd. Haar moeder lacht zo nu kan ze van het geld wat haar dochter heeft opgebracht shoppen. Haar zoon gaat ook zo weg. Ze zien hoe beide dames op een open vrachtauto zitten en voorzien zijn van hand en voetboeien. Een leren balletje door de mond en een leren blinddoek voor. Zowel Annalies als Chantal hebben lang bruin haar en zijn voorzien van bont.

----------


## samir 1977

De 2 zussen zien dochter Chantal zitten ze heeft haar sjaal afgestaan en de jas wijd open. Er hangen knijpers aan de tepels en ze is voorzien van een blinddoek. Zo jij bent nu van mij had de man gezegd. Ze slikte en knikte. Haar moeder had haar met tranen uitgezwaaid. Hoe hun dochter van 14 jaar werd weggevoerd. Ze had gezien dat Chantal zich liet boeien en blinddoeken en fouilleren.

----------


## samir 1977

Uren zaten Annalies en Chantal op de kar, door de dikke winterjas en het vele bont hadden ze het niet koud. Alleen de zwarte blinddoek zat een beetje strak. Ze waren blij met de meisjes en het lange haar. Omdat ze nu slaven waren moesten straks de haren eraf en de kleren uit. Ze mochten alleen naakt en gemerkt op rechter schouder als slavin leven. Daar zaten ze naast elkaar. geboeit en geblinddoekt, chantal was ontdaan van haar witte sjaal omdat ze die niet mocht dragen. Annalies had haar sjaal ook afgestaan.

----------

